# Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

						Star Wars Episode 8: Die letzten Jedi ist vor wenigen Tagen sehr erfolgreich angelaufen. Kritiker loben den Streifen weitestgehend. Doch nun sah sich eine amerikanische Kinokette gezwungen, allen Kinobesuchern eine Warnung auszusprechen. Schuld ist eine Regieentscheidung von Rian Johnson. Denn viele Zuschauer hielten einen kreativen Kniff des Regisseurs für einen technischen Fehler.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*


----------



## Dynamitarde (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Sie wollen sich halt vor Millionen$ Klagen schützen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Die Szene war ziemlich bewegend, *vor allem* weils plötzlich still wurde.


Wie uninteressiert muss man ins Kino gehen, um das für einen technischen Fehler zu halten?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Ich hab ja gedacht, das ich unter "Plötzlicher Taubheit" leide...


----------



## kadda67 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Moment. Der plötzliches Ausfall des Tons war also kein Kinomitarbeiter der über das Audiokabel gestolpert ist?


----------



## SilverHarlequin (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Die Szene war wirklich ... BÄM... genial. Bis einer der Hinteren Gäste lautstark seinen Kommentar dazu geben musst. DAS sind Gründe die mir den Kinospaß vermiesen - wenn Stille dann Stille. Quatschen: DRAUSSEN!


----------



## berti86 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Was genau sind denn jetzt Rezeptionen? Liest die Artikel eigtl mal jemand gegen? Ich mein ja nur, ist nicht der erste grobe Schnitzer...


----------



## troppa (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Fand ich wirklich sehr passend, dass es an besagter Stelle keinen Ton gab. Wäre nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass es nicht so gedacht gewesen wäre.



berti86 schrieb:


> Was genau sind denn jetzt Rezeptionen?



Ein anderes Wort für Bewertungen bzw. Kritiken.


----------



## troppa (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Huch Doppelpost, kann weg


----------



## berti86 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*



troppa schrieb:


> Fand ich wirklich sehr passend, dass es an besagter Stelle keinen Ton gab. Wäre nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass es nicht so gedacht gewesen wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> Ein anderes Wort für Bewertungen bzw. Kritiken.


Ich bin der Meinung dass das Rezensionen wären, aber ich kann mich natürlich auch irren... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## troppa (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*



berti86 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung dass das Rezensionen wären, aber ich kann mich natürlich auch irren...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk



Hm. die Rezension ist ein Teil der Rezeption.



> Der Begriff *Rezeption* (lateinisch _receptio_ „Aufnahme“) bezeichnet in der Kunst die verstehende Aufnahme eines Werks durch den Betrachter, Leser usw.[SUP][1][/SUP] Er umfasst vielfältige Arten der Wahrnehmung und Verarbeitung von Werken, die von der Lektüre und dem Verstehen des Einzelnen bis zu den Reaktionen des Kulturbetriebs und der Kritiker reichen.



Sagt zumindest Wikipedia.

Aber du hast Recht Rezensionen passt im Artikel besser.


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*



berti86 schrieb:


> Was genau sind denn jetzt Rezeptionen? Liest die Artikel eigtl mal jemand gegen? Ich mein ja nur, ist nicht der erste grobe Schnitzer...


"Rezeptionen" ist in dem Zusammenhang absolut machbar. Siehe Wiki-Eintrag oben. Sprachlich zwar gehobener Stil, aber dennoch vollkommen korrekt. Nicht gleich nur an die Hotel-Rezeption denken. 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Isn´t a Bug, it´s a Feature
Wird von den Menschen dort sofort jeder vergraben der schläft und kein Geräusch von sich gibt? Wird auch vor jedem Blitz oder Explosionen gewarnt oder falls jemand auf einmal schreit? Wie bekloppt ist die Welt geworden


----------



## Amigo (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Haha, so was kann auch nur aus den USA kommen... zu dumm zum k****n...


----------



## berti86 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*



GamesPhilosoph schrieb:


> "Rezeptionen" ist in dem Zusammenhang absolut machbar. Siehe Wiki-Eintrag oben. Sprachlich zwar gehobener Stil, aber dennoch vollkommen korrekt. Nicht gleich nur an die Hotel-Rezeption denken.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha


Dann nehme ich meine Kritik zumindest im groben zurück und habe wieder etwas dazu gelernt ^^ Wer geht denn davon aus dass der Schreiberling großes Latinum hat [emoji28] 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Standeck (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Wie wärs wenn die Autoren von News auf der PCGH Seite jedes "Fremdwort" dass sie verwenden gleich im Anhang erklären? Oder noch besser vor dem Artikel. Oh, und das bringt uns doch gleich wunderbar zum eigentlichem Thema: Ist ja klar dass wieder in Amerika der Kinozuschauer vorher gewarnt wird. Ich verstehe das nicht, bei meinem Kinobesuch hat jeder diesen Trick verstanden, es hat der Szene richtig Gewicht verliehen und war eines der Highlights des Films. Wie man das als Fehler auffassen kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel.


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*



Standeck schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn die Autoren von News auf der PCGH Seite jedes "Fremdwort" dass sie verwenden gleich im Anhang erklären? Oder noch besser vor dem Artikel.


So à la "Regie - Ausgesprochen RÄH-SCHIE"? 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Hero3 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

War heute in SW 8. U.a. die Szene mit dem "mit ohne Ton" war Hammer!

Und der ganze Kinosaal blieb ruhig, auch das fand ich klasse


----------



## e4syyy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Nicht umsonst halte ich die USA für das Land mit der dümmsten Bevölkerung. Sie bestätigen es immer und immer wieder.


----------



## -AdmiralPain (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Legenden besagen, auf den Toiletten in den USA ist ein Hinweisschild angebracht .
Eine kleine aber detaillierte Zeichnung, die skizziert welche mittelfristigen Vorteile und Nachteile es haben kann,  nach dem Geschäft die Spülung  zu betätigen oder diese zu ignorieren.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst halte ich die USA für das Land mit der dümmsten Bevölkerung. Sie bestätigen es immer und immer wieder.



Dann ist es mit deiner Intelligenz definitiv auch nicht weit her.
Wer im Glashaus sitz und so


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*



> Wer im Glashaus sitz und so


Sollte sich definitiv ohne Licht im dunkeln ausziehen.

Irgendwie ist es Wunder das ein Land in dem den Heimbewohnern alles vorgekaut wird es überhaupt geschafft auch nur einen Krieg zu führen. Ob die auf den Waffen auch Warnungen aufgedruckt haben? " Das hineinschauen in einen geladenen und ungesicherten Colt kann das Bewußtsein längerfristig verändern "


----------



## Atma (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst halte ich die USA für das Land mit der dümmsten Bevölkerung. Sie bestätigen es immer und immer wieder.


Das hat weniger was mit Dummheit zu tun. Das dürfte eine Präventivmaßnahme sein, in den USA kannst du selbst für Lappalien in Grund und Boden geklagt werden.


----------



## Nasenbaer (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Auch hier in deutschen Kinos gab es Trottel die riefen: "Hey, macht den Ton wieder an!". So gesehen nimmt sich das nichts. Die Szene ist aus meiner Sicht aber vollkommen eindeutig, das soll halt die Wucht unterstreichen. Obwohl, im All dürfte man ja eigentlich gar nichts hören.  



-AdmiralPain schrieb:


> Legenden besagen, auf den Toiletten in den USA ist ein Hinweisschild angebracht .
> Eine kleine aber detaillierte Zeichnung, die skizziert welche mittelfristigen Vorteile und Nachteile es haben kann,  nach dem Geschäft die Spülung  zu betätigen oder diese zu ignorieren.



Das nicht aber in öffentlichen Toiletten von Restaurants steht immer ein Hinweisschild, dass sich die Mitarbeiter nach dem Toilettengang die Hände waschen müssen. ^^ Soll teilweise wohl gesetzlich vorgeschrieben sein so ein Schild anzubringen.


----------



## cryhme187 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Bei uns war jeder im Kinosaal ruhig und :O.
Großes Lob an denjenigen der das editiert hat.


----------



## Cosmas (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

och man kann im all so einiges hören, man muss nur genau hinhören, mit den richtigen instrumenten und so...der sound von pulsaren und so, kommt schon geil.
und sobald ein trägermedium ins spiel kommt, könnte das auch kurzfristig im normal hörbaren bereich in kurzer entfernung funktionieren, so bei explosiven dekompressionen.

davon abgesehen, weiss ich grad nicht ob ich mir Gender Wars überhaupt ansehe...


----------



## Asuramaru (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Ich find die Szene auch total genail,hat Rian Johnson wirklich gut gemacht,noch genialer war aber die Szene mit Luke allein gegen alle,da hab ich die ganze zeit gedacht "what ein Terminator Jedi" bis dann die auflösung gekommen ist,Luke seine Gehste war auch der Hammer xD


----------



## Berky (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Mindestens genauso genial





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=33SrgAn7hao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KrHome (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Star Wars Episode 8: US-Kinokette mit lächerlicher Warnung*

Bei Star Wars ist es wenigstens mitten im Film und auch nicht allzu lange. Die Anfangszene von American Assassin ist über eine Minute ein Stummfilm. Da schafft man es kaum die Aufmerksamkeit der Zuschauer zu halten, weil jeder (inklusive mir) irgendwann denkt, es wäre vergessen worden die Tonspur anzuschalten und unaufmerksam wird. Die Szene ist durch diese Inszenierung mit das Heftigste was ich je gesehen habe (vergleichbar mit dem Anfang von James Ryan) und daher ist es umso ärgerlicher, wenn die Intention des Regisseurs flöten geht, weil das Publikum solche Designkniffe heutzutage einfach nicht gewohnt ist, da man überall einem Effektoverkill ausgesetzt ist.


----------

